# I think I need a bigger whelping box



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Kaynya was awake and just didn't care.


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

it's a family affair!


----------



## StryderPup (May 16, 2009)

I love it! Is that Mauser, Spike, and Kaynya?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Nope - Sasha, Fuego and Kaynya.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Share-in the love.:wub:


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

LOL. And I finally got to see what Fuego looks like!!!!!! Naturally he is just tOpo cute for words.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

LOVE IT! Awesome pic. I'm trying to figure out how that tiny dog gave birth to that ginormous one in the corner. LOL!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

How sweet-Keyna has a babysitter


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

lol too funny


----------



## Pepper311 (Sep 11, 2011)

What a good midwife a Gsd makes.


----------



## StryderPup (May 16, 2009)

I hate to admit this.... I have never really cared for the Chinese Crested breed, but yours are beautiful! They have beautiful colors and seem to emit an energy that is captivating. Quite honestly, I have only seen the lighter colored ones. I wouldn't choose one, but if one showed up on my door step and needed a place to live it would be more than welcome at our house...


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

that is tooooo funny!!


----------

